# what all home food items can i feed to my baby black mollies?



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

my mollies are very small and i want to feed them some food items which are available at home so please tell me what will be good for them and how should i give it to them that they eat it completely. i tried giving them peas but they didnt eat it so please tell me how to give the food items so they eat them without fuss.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Duplicate thread. The answers are being provided in the general freshwater area.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

is it a good idea if i feed my fishes boiled potatoes?


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just crush up the flake food I feed the adult mollies. I put it in my hand and turn it into a powder. putting some in a ziploc bag would work too. I have a lot of baby guppies.


----------

